# Levothyroxine side affects



## BarbJ (Jun 10, 2018)

About 9 months ago, I had all of my parathyroids removed, and a total thyroidectomy, due to one of the parathyroids being intertwined in the thyroid , I was put on levothyroxine, and my dosage has been reduced down to 112 mcg. 
My latest lab report is free T4 at 1.51. TSH 0.104. My biggest problem is terrible anxiety. I spoke to the endocrinologist, and she doesn't think the levothyroxine is to blame. I do. It feels like a physical anxiety, shakiness, being jittery, etc, rather than a " worried about something" anxiety.

Also still having hair loss, and struggling with my weight. Even with being on a healthy diet, and walking at least two miles a day, my weight doesnt budge. My primary care doctor's idea was to put me on anti anxiety medication, which I have not done as of yet. Has anyone else had similar problems? Thank you in advance.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you post the reference ranges for those results?

I'm guessing your free t4 is too high and your free t3 is too low.


----------



## BarbJ (Jun 10, 2018)

I will have to see if I can find a reference range. This is the only info on my report. Thank you for your reply,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks! Different labs use different ranges so it's hard to make sense of the result without the context of reference ranges.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Barb

Sounds like your dose is a tad too high. Call the office and ask for your lab reference ranges.

Since you are on levothyroxine only - you could try reducing your dose by 1 pill a week and see if that helps. It could take a week or 2 to notice a difference. If your doctor isn't listening to your complaints then you might also consider finding a new doctor


----------



## BarbJ (Jun 10, 2018)

Ok, so my tsh is 0.144 reference range is 0.358-3.740. The only other things that were tested is calcium, and albumin, which were low but normal range. Thank you for your input!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do they have the reference range for the free t4? (I know, I'm a pain in the butt!)


----------



## BarbJ (Jun 10, 2018)

You are not a pain at all! Thanks so much for taking the time! On this latest test, they did not test that, only the tsh, calcium, albumin, and parathyroid hormone. I am going to be retested in two weeks, as that will be 6 weeks since they lowered the dosage again.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The tests you need to have run are Free T-4 and Free T-3 to determine the free and unbound thyroid hormone circulating in your blood at time of lab draw.

T4 is a "total" test and useless - your TSH indicates you are over medicated but TSH isn't reliable as a single test.


----------



## BarbJ (Jun 10, 2018)

Thank you, I am assuming the overmedication
is, at least, contributing to the anxiety. I will make sure these tests are run. Thank you.


----------

